# Sistema on sale at Coles 50% Off



## mad_at_arms (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi APSers, 
just a heads up that the majority of the Sistema range is on sale at Coles supermarkets.
Stock up on hatchy tubs for the coming season.
Sale ends on Tuesday 04/09.


----------



## UrbanJungle (Sep 2, 2012)

Sweet ill be off to coles tomorrow then. Thanks for that!


----------



## hnn17 (Sep 2, 2012)

i usually find out of stock by the time i'm there as other people buy them for other thing too.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 2, 2012)

hnn17 said:


> i usually find out of stock by the time i'm there as other people buy them for other thing too.


Damn those that wish to keep food stuff fresh!!


----------



## Jande (Sep 2, 2012)

I saw a bloke near-fill one of the smaller shopping trolleys with assorted sized ones last time they were on special here. I said 'mate, you have snakes huh?' and he looked at me like I was crazy. So I explained, a bit embarassed, and then he says, 'nah I put all my tools into them. They can fly around the back of the work van a thousand times and all the tools stay put. You just can't break 'em!'. I had a bit of a chuckle. Sistema probably had no idea they'd be so popular. :lol:


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 2, 2012)

I cleared out the local 2 shops of 7 litre containers last week when the sale started. Must go back and see if they have restocked....


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 2, 2012)

i just got loads for laying boxes, incubating tubs, and transport containers when my gex find new homes,..still got loads of 7L ones from the last sale,.... 

you can put them on lay by btw,...up to 10 of them, the layby dockets last between 6 and 12 months depending on the coles!!!


----------



## reptinate (Sep 2, 2012)

Damn it, I just bought 2 from Kmart. I might go pick up a bunch from coles.


----------



## happynagini (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey, i work at coles and if its out of stock, find a team member and ask for a raincheck docket.. it means you can get them for the sale price when they come back in stock. Lasts a whole year


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 5, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> Damn those that wish to keep food stuff fresh!!



not just food stuffs


----------

